# Ih 3414 questions



## Suncoast (Feb 12, 2017)

I have a 1963 ih 3414 tractor loader. I changed the hydraulic fluid for the loader.but is it supposed to yellow once it's running. 
And the rear lift would raise up just setting at idle. I did some work today and now I have to give it some rpms for it to lift.? Thx


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I don't think the oil should be yellow. What kind of oil did you finally end up getting? If your oil is getting milky yellow I think you may have some water in your system.


----------



## Suncoast (Feb 12, 2017)

I bought the universal fluid at tractor supply. It's not as yellow mire like brown. I may change it again but flush it out first. And the pot has yellow fluid also so I have to change it too. But does the transmission use 90 weight gear oil?


----------

